
Verizon to Acquire Tracfone - goohex
https://www.verizon.com/about/news/verizon-to-acquire-tracfone
======
brixon
Sounds like Verizon just wants the subscriber count.

Tracfone already uses the Verizon network (early in the article) and nothing
mention later makes it sound like Tracfone would not be able to use the
Verizon network to do the same thing.

